
Millennials make 6 figure salaries but have no clue how to manage their money - tsrautde
Change my mind! Most people I talk to look at investing as if it&#x27;s a liberty but growth of your spare income is as fundamental as managing your debt or costs, yet few people look at it like that. What is the biggest hurdle here?
======
gingabriska
Confidence, it just feels much easier and much less risky to do what you know.

It just seems super hard to even make a real estate investment as there is no
algorithm to work out if your investment will even yeild postitive ROI.

Also, it seems that big investments depend heavily on political climate and
some people are just closer and more aware of what's gonna happen next
law/rule/policy wise and it makes us feel like we've no connections so can't
really win in investment world.

There is simply no compatitive advantage.

We've money but not too much money. 1 million is not huge amount saved but if
you invest it and it's tiny.

